# Flat heads



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Just starting to get into flat head fishing. caught my first last year and now want to go after them again. My question is,is it too early to start fishing for them right now. My buddie and I are think of heading to Zanesville to try a few spots but I have no idea how seasonal they are. is it worth it to try it this early? second question is when fishing gills or larger live bait do u all leave your line somewhat slack or do u tightline it off bottom. thanks for any advice just starting to learn these awesome fish....


----------



## o.c.c dave (May 28, 2005)

I dont start going after flat heads until atleast may depending on the water temps, maybe even later.I started out using spinning reels for them but the abu's with the bait clicker are my preferred weapon of choice [7000 c3] alot easier with the line out alarm, helps out alot at night when you here that line taking off. rarely fish tight line unless sitting right on top of poles.again no expert just a guy that likes to go fishing once in awile good luck to you .dave


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i'd wait until mid april. best to spend your time fishing for whats active. channels are starting to hit pretty good now.


----------



## Hell's bells (Aug 6, 2005)

I have set out some chicken liver at a private club lake but no takers yet---Caught some crappie though with minnows on a bobber


----------



## Hell's bells (Aug 6, 2005)

Great Miami River, TRoy-Tipp City area. Haven't caught a flathead yet but a lot of well respectful channels, since I started fishing again. I use chicken livers and minnows or for crappie or other panfish. Any suggestions to zone in on flatheads. I am temped to cut a suckerfish up I hate those fish anyway. I usually feed them to the *****. Any flatheads reported to be caught in my area


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Cut sucker is great for channels..I have caught my largest channels on that out of the GMR.

16#
14# 
2--12#

I did not use chunks i filleted the strips..Chunks will spin alot in current and tangle your line especially if you use 3-way rig..


Insane---out


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Around the zanesville area, we have had luck starting in late april; really picks up in may into early june; then again from late august trhu fall. BIG live bait is the best option; and it is best to set baits at a variety of depths so u can cover as many areas as possible. Flatheads are quite addictive, i caught the bug 10 years ago and havent looked back since. happy huntin'


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Feed them to the *****? Or throw them on the bank so every fisherman there has to smell the rotten stinkin things?


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

hey i watched a show on flatheads and have been in the mood to catch them ever since last late summer never really had the chance but i'v been reading up on them i got some nice rods and im getting a nitro bass boat this weekend but i was wondering if u guys know any good lakes or rivers to fish around central ohio for some flats and if i should use live or cut bait 

any advice would help


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

cramerk said:


> Just starting to get into flat head fishing. caught my first last year and now want to go after them again. My question is,is it too early to start fishing for them right now. My buddie and I are think of heading to Zanesville to try a few spots but I have no idea how seasonal they are. is it worth it to try it this early? second question is when fishing gills or larger live bait do u all leave your line somewhat slack or do u tightline it off bottom. thanks for any advice just starting to learn these awesome fish....


In response to the original questions, I think that right now, just depending on the water temp in the area you are going to be fishing, is one of the best times to catch big shovels in rivers and small lakes for a couple of reasons-1) they stack up together in colder water temps, so you more often than not catch more and bigger ones 2) their appitites are starting to rage in responce to upcoming spawning season (depending on the area). And in the case of the "tightlining it" it's kind of up to you, personally I like to use abu garcia 7000 C3's or 7000 B series reels that have a bait clicker-so actually I try to anchor up stream about 30 to 40 yrd. above the hole and cast back into it with very big live or cut bait (best for the spring season) very close to the bottom and keep a taut line with the bait clicker on.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks but I still have one question. Does the slack line tactic work for fishing from the bank. the guy I fish with uses it but I find it strange. And If anyone needs someone to cover gas cost and a fishin partner for flats let me know....;


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

The "slack line tactic" can work from the bank, once again depending on the current of the river because of slack in the line being carried down stream, but I prefer to fish a semi-taut line using a baitcaster and the baitclicker to prevent "bird's nests" in freespool when a fish hits.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

cramerk

OPINIONS

The BIG boys become active when the water temps go above 55 degrees. 

For me Surf Spin with very sturdy rod holders work well bank fishing.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Baitkiller

I think I will wait till the middle of May to start.

I don't think anyone will have a head start on catching flathead


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

i figured out that when the first truely warm rain comes and the worms come out and get swept into the rivers then the flats start chooin down on the worms. . . that is the best bait for early season. . . off the bottom too. hope that helps. . . peace . . . go DUKE


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone noticed.  ALOT in NE Ohio out the other night. Sounds like theres a big diff between bay and river temps. Lakes would hold fish shallow now.:B


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Catmandoodoo said:


> Feed them to the *****? Or throw them on the bank so every fisherman there has to smell the rotten stinkin things?


 i do not approve of that remark because i love to catch flatheads, blues, and channels.


----------

